# How do you poop-proof your house?



## happygirl (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok - I noticed the Scoop on the Poop thread and thought I should start a thread on how to poop-proof a house (or as well as one can)!

Here's the skinny...

Luckily we have old carpeting so I've been using Clorox wipes to pick up the messes left behind.

If we decide to get rid of this carpeting, any suggestions on what might be best? We all know darn well that little treasures will be left here and there on a daily basis....

Now about the tops of doors... again - we're lucky that these are pretty new doors with only primer on them. Right now I have to wipe off the tops with...Clorox wipes and any runs that dribble down the sides. Sometimes the colored pellets can stain though. I also check the door handles and the floor and anything that might be leaning against the door. Phew! 

What do you all do about the doors? Speaking of which - Scooter just flew up to the top and will probably make a splash soon. Ah yes, 3 of 'em.

Now for the furniture (I'm going to sound like a recording), our sofa is rather old but unfortunately it's a cream color. Picture ZuPreem flavored pellets - yep...green, yellow, red.... Oh my. I'm usually quick about putting a towel down on the arm of the sofa but Scooter was quicker. A 3 inch area of red now displays itself on the sofa. I tried the Clorox wipes, I tried dish detergent, I even tried Perixode. It's better but you can still see it. 

What do you do about all the furniture? Do you surround it with towels every day?

Now the bedspread is red so it's done pretty well with visits from Scooter  however I used a Clorox wipe on a small spot one day and the red fabric is slightly faded there. I should have used (now don't laugh)...Cottonelles. Yep.

As for the piano - don't get nervous - I keep it covered in a very nice quilted leather that my husband had custom made for me years ago. Easy to pick up any messes but she doesn't usually come downstairs too often. 

I think those are the main areas I was wondering about. Any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi happygirl,

Scooter sure has been busy.

I cover my couch with a fitted queen bottom sheet, it works pretty well, and doesn't look too bad, and much easier to wash then towels. The poops should not be a problem going thru to the couch if they are healthy and solid. In the summer I use some pretty cotton sheets, and winter the flannel ones look real nice.

I would get a solid easy to clean floor, either wood or formica. Tile floors to me might pose a problem if the grout should get stained.

For the doors I would get one of those easy to clean semi-gloss paints and put that over the primer, in the color, or clear, depending on what you choose.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just my 2 cents...

When Squeaks is "naked," I am doomed to doing my poop exercises! (Most of the time...*sigh*)  

A *Flight Suit* solves it all, especially if I have him on the couch. I, too, use a sheet over the couch. However, Squeaks doesn't fly, so all his poops are on the carpet or kitchen tile.

I've found that *Nature's Miracle*, for Cat Odor and Stains, works works quite well for cleaning up any poop residuals! Available at Petco and, I'm sure, PetsSmart.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't have any free flying house birds, but as far as the doors, it might help to drap a towel over the top of the doors to catch any falling poops...I would try it and see if it helps.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, I use a sheet on favorite landing spots so I can just toss in the laundry.
Painting the doors in a semi-gloss should help w/clean-up as that is what 
semi-glosses are supposed to be good with.....wiping down.

Some folks use vinegar to clean up with....this would ensure that you don't 
discolor fabric by using bleach. I see you discovered cottonelles! 

What you could also try which is more like a pre-emptive poop strike would 
be to get a couple of flight suits and put a lining inside the suit so you can just
throw that away instead of having to clean the suit as often. 

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My two house pigeons have 4 places they seem to perch the most. 2 of those places are the top of doors, and the other two on top of cupboards. Fortuniately, when they poop, they hang their little booties slightly over and the poop lands on the floor. In those places I secure newspaper to the floor with blue painter's tape. It's easy to change when needed. 
I also use a sheet to cover the couch and because Sammy and Romey enjoy lounging on the couch after a bath, I place a towel in their favorite spot. They always lay on it. For splats on doors, I try to clean them as soon as I see them.
These two birds have me well trained.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> What you could also try which is more like a pre-emptive poop strike would
> be to get a couple of flight suits and put a lining inside the suit so you can just
> throw that away instead of having to clean the suit as often.
> fp



LOL, that is what I call "point of exit" control (right at the source), and is the best bet!

squeaks, I am glad you have such a wonderful bird that doesn't mind wearing the poop suit, I have some very unhappy campers here, that wouldn't go for that at all.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Q*



Trees Gray said:


> LOL, that is what I call "point of exit" control (right at the source), and is the best bet!
> 
> *squeaks, I am glad you have such a wonderful bird that doesn't mind wearing the poop suit, I have some very unhappy campers here, that wouldn't go for that at all*.


Oh, I didn't say he LIKED it, Treesa...but I won the battle! After awhile he just accepted. He always fights when I put it on...practice makes faster!   

Really don't know why he minds so much. He does look quite handsome and the red is so pretty against his gray... (Because he's an SuperPowerPigeon, his suit is also known as "the Cape!")


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Also, it's where he hides his stash of seeds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm quite impressed with Mr Squeaks flight suit. 
When Romey was just learning to fly I ordered one for her from avianfashions.com. Every time I put it on her, she fell over on her side. I tried several time and didn't have the heart to continue. She did look cute though. 
Although totally off the subject, I did have a chicken that didn't mind wearing a vampire cape on Halloween! She'd run to the door with the dog, when the door bell rang. The cape however did nothing to control the poop!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Although totally off the subject, I did have a chicken that didn't mind wearing a vampire cape on Halloween! She'd run to the door with the dog, when the door bell rang. The cape however did nothing to control the poop!


I remember my chickens running across the yard to greet me when they knew I had treats. It's quite funny to watch them run and with a cape streaming behind??....well that just struck me funny for some reason. Cute story.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Poop proof your house in one easy step......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alvin said:


> Poop proof your house in one easy step......


What............make them drink a bottle of wine???   
OH.......that's not very nice Alvin........tisk, tisk


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Renee, maybe Alvin thinks if you drink enuf of Thistle Meadow's products that 
you won't notice or maybe not care if the house is full of poop. I figure if
he was thinking of giving it to the pigeons, he'd have posted a metal screw-off
type top from something like Boone's Farm or Gallo by the Gallon......

hiccup, errrp

fp


----------



## happygirl (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I can see there are plenty of GREAT suggestions for fecal matter control! Trees Gray - I'm afraid Scooter's poops are a bit runny at the moment with the Pip injections. I rarely see a firm one anymore  In an odd sort of way, I used to look forward to those firm ones that were simple to pick up!

Now the news about a flight suit cracks me up! I've got to go explore that option now. That would be really amazing if she could get into it. As for the lining in the suit, I wonder if something like a thin pad for incontinence could be cut and fit into the area? Oh for the love of pete! 

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.. and.....alvin? Thistle Meadow Winery?? What were your intentions?  A cork would stop the "deposits" from exiting? Wine for me to drink so I wouldn't "see" the "output"? I don't drink anything other than water, hot tea and syrup with a touch of coffee it in so I guess that's out. 

Thanks again EVERYONE - for the great ideas..and to know that others are out there in charge of fecal matter cleanup duty as well


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

WWW.avianfashions.com
Have fun.
PS They use panty liners.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

happygirl said:


> Well I can see there are plenty of GREAT suggestions for fecal matter control! Trees Gray - I'm afraid Scooter's poops are a bit runny at the moment with the Pip injections. I rarely see a firm one anymore  In an odd sort of way, I used to look forward to those firm ones that were simple to pick up!
> 
> *Not odd, just made life oh, so much easier when you could pick them
> up instead of 'swabbing' them up!*
> ...


*Yes, the world of pigeon poop here @ PT. If we aren't asking about it,
we're telling about it, viewing pictures of it, or cleaning it up around the house or loft.* 

fp


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> What............make them drink a bottle of wine???
> OH.......that's not very nice Alvin........tisk, tisk


Nah, Pijies like beer. _Root_ beer of course.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Poop proof your house in one easy step......


Well, must be ME, 'cause when I saw that CORK...well, I thought of a whole 'nother way of poop proofing!!!

Unfortunately, one WOULD have to be on alert and remove cork rather OFTEN!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, must be ME, 'cause when I saw that CORK...well, I thought of a whole 'nother way of poop proofing!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, one WOULD have to be on alert and remove cork rather OFTEN!


ROFL!  You're too funny, Shi!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> ROFL!  You're too funny, Shi!
> 
> Terry



Actually, Terry, the thanks go to one of our best MASTER HUMORISTS...none other than our very own ALVIN! If that's Irish humor, I'm all for it!

It's ALL his fault because he posted the picture and it sure looks like a cork to me!   and, gee whiz...what else does one do with a cork, butt "cork it?!"  

Now, IF that was NOT what he had in mind, then I MOST humbly apologize! I also further beseech Alvin to never post a cork again - I may not recover next time as I'm STILL laughing!

*(P.S. Mr. Squeaks did NOT appreciate MY humor!)*


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just thought I'd pipe in here, as we recently got new furniture & rug for the room where we happen to keep the birds...

When they have their daily flight time, I stand by with a box of alcohol free, unscented baby wipes. They work well for the solid poops, and for the runny ones. And they don't discolor the carpet or the furniture! I use a lot of the wipes, so I buy the store-brand refills which are cheaper.

Also on "flight suits," you can get cotton cosmetic pads at the drug store - the round, flat kind for makeup removal. Those make economical liners.

Good luck on poop patrol!


----------

